# [FAQ] Lista hosts di emerge

## codarin

Ciao a tutti,

volevo chiedere se è possibile personalizzare la lista degli host che emerge usa per scaricare i pacchetti.... in modo che si connetta a quello "per me" più conveniente = veloce... senza scandirseli da solo e tirarmi giù le cose dal giappone.

Grazie

ivan

----------

## randomaze

 *codarin wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> volevo chiedere se è possibile personalizzare la lista degli host che emerge usa per scaricare i pacchetti.... in modo che si connetta a quello "per me" più conveniente = veloce... senza scandirseli da solo e tirarmi giù le cose dal giappone.
> 
> Grazie
> ...

 

La via più facile dovrebbe essere mirrorselect (emerge mirrorselect), altrimenti modifichi direttamente le variabili relative in /etc/make.conf

----------

## n3mo

Come si legge nel bellissimo manuale Gentoo:

Esempio1: Selezionare i mirror più veloci

# mirrorselect -a -s4 -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io di solito uso mirrorselect nel seguente modo

```
# mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf  //per i server con i pacchetti

# mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf //per i server rsync
```

----------

## f0llia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io di solito uso mirrorselect nel seguente modo
> 
> ```
> # mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf  //per i server con i pacchetti
> 
> ...

 

Anche io di solito lo uso cosi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlueRaven

Fermo restando che i suggerimenti già dati sono validissimi, bisogna tenere conto che può capitare che il sorgente richiesto non sia presente in nessuno dei mirror configurati.

In questo caso, nell'ebuild si trova di solito un URI del tipo mirror://<percorso al tar.gz>, che indica a Portage di usare il file /usr/portage/profiles/thirdpartymirrors da cui selezionare un mirror a caso per lo scaricamento.

Il formato di questo file è veramente banale:

<risorsa> <lista di mirror>

Ad esempio:

```
sourceforge     http://aleron.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge... (cut)
```

Quello che non tutti sanno è che è possibile impostare dei mirror preferenziali creando un file

```
/etc/portage/mirror
```

e inserendo al suo interno una riga tipo quella sopra, indicando i mirror che vogliamo siano usati per primi.

Per tutti i dettagli rimando a man portage(5).

----------

## Z3r0h

buongiorno a tutti.

Scusate se mi intrometto ma chi sa una lista valida  di mirror quella ngi non mi va dovrebbe avere un giga di banda però evidentemente sbaglio qualcosa.

le liste impostate con mirrorselect mi restituiscono un errorere del tipo netiquette .... ma a me pare di aver l'orologio impostato correttamente 

se gentilmente qualcuno mi illumina su una lista di server rysnc e su una http vi sarerei grato a vita  :Smile: 

grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

@Z3r0h:

perché non usi mirrorselect come c'è scritto nei post precedenti?

non avrebbe senso che qualcuno ti dia una lista di server, perché ogni calcolatore sceglie quelli che per sè sono i più veloci.

devi vedere come è la raggiungibilità dalla tua rete...

----------

## Z3r0h

Scusate la diffidenza nei confronyi di mirrorselect , ma una decina di giorni fa usandolo mi ha riempito il make.conf di caratteri illeggibili , presumo un bug noto e gia risolto , grazie per la dritta provero cosi ricomonciando tutto da zero .

tnx

----------

## gutter

Prova a vedere se su bugs.gentoo.org si parla di questo problema.

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

L'ha fatto anke a me una volta, durante l'installazione, presumo ke avevo sbagliato a passargli qualche parametro io xke poi ho sempre funzionato benissimo...

Fai qualche altra prova

----------

## gutter

 *N|ghTm4r3 wrote:*   

> L'ha fatto anke a me una volta, durante l'installazione, presumo ke avevo sbagliato a passargli qualche parametro

 

Possibilissimo, dal momento che ho provato un paio di volte adesso e sembra andare bene.

----------

